
Alan Cox leaves Linux and Intel - aurelianito
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111104121194250082892/posts/KW3TdRYwjr9
======
necrodome
I liked it how his profile image[1] is a QR code for his site[2] and also
resembles him.[3]

[1]
[https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DGzr5UFEIXM/AAAAAAAAAAI/A...](https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DGzr5UFEIXM/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAADGY/sfJNTdY6ph8/s250-c-k/photo.jpg)

[2] <http://goo.gl/BhXmc>

[3] <http://goo.gl/w5HNx>

~~~
4ad
It's Russ Cox's work.

Background: <http://research.swtch.com/field>

Implementation: <http://research.swtch.com/qart>. It's all written in Go, btw.

Running code, so you can try it on yourself:
<http://research.swtch.com/qr/draw>

------
antirez
No one inspired me to learn to code more than AC, have a good time with your
family and thanks for everything.

------
ditoa
Thank you for all your time and hard work Alan. I hope we see you back some
time in the future. Enjoy your extra family time :)

~~~
ISL
Thank you, AC!

------
nathanstitt
A huge thank you to Alan for all his work over the years. Like quite a few
others who ran linux back in the _old_ 2.2/2.4 days, the -ac kernels where the
place to be.

I'm reminded of the Derek Silvers article (<http://sivers.org/ff>) on the
importance of the second guy to a movement.

While I know that Alan wasn't the actual second developer to participate in
Linux, he sure seemed that way to me and quite a few others. His work was as
the "gatherer of patches" in the pre-bitkeeper days was unparalleled. I don't
think Linux could have prospered without his assistance.

------
4ad
"for a bit" lacking in the title makes all the difference.

~~~
lambda
> I may be back at some point in the future - who knows.

This makes it sound less certain that this is only "for a bit."

~~~
pstuart
or a binary digit

------
mcmatterson
Back in the (2.1.x) day it seemed like I was running ac kernels more often
than not. Nowadays though, I've been away from the kernel world for so long
that I don't even know how big of a deal this is. Anyone care to chime in?

~~~
cjbprime
Not a very big deal, though I'm sad he has a family crisis. The only entry in
MAINTAINERS left for Alan is drivers/tty/serial. He's been doing some kernel
bugzilla triage too, that'll be missed.

~~~
kryptiskt
There's more, this must be a disappointment to every Poulsbo user out there,
he was getting that driver in shape last year.

------
erre
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5103271> :)

edit: I didn't mean to post this for karma or hard feelings; see my reply to
daeken at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5109903> :)

~~~
daeken
While it sucks that you posted this and it didn't end up frontpaged (we all
love karma), there's no good reason to link it here. When a dupe happens,
threads are linked not to 'give credit' or something like that, but to show
people conversations that they missed around the topic; in this case, there
are none.

~~~
erre
To be honest, I don't mind the karma much (as you can see, I don't have much,
don't comment or post much, and mostly lurk around here).

I only was curious that it didn't get any attention when I posted it
yesterday, and I was wondering why (Time of posting? People don't care about
Alan Cox? Was there some obvious joke or prank that I was missing?).

I'd seen old-thread links posted before, so I thought this was a standard
thing to do. But your point (of linking only to relevant discussion) makes
perfect sense. Thanks :)

------
pflats
In case anyone gets confused between the two like I sometimes do, Alan Cox
(Linux Kernel hacker) is not Russ Cox (Go language & Plan 9 from User Space
hacker).

------
kylemaxwell
Very sorry to hear this and I genuinely hope that the canonical neckbeard's
family situation improves.

~~~
notacoward
Canonical? Might want to rephrase that. ;)

~~~
seclorum
What about Alan Cox isn't canonical neckbeard?

~~~
ori_b
His employer.

~~~
ohm
I believe the joke is about him complaining about Fedora, then switching to
Ubuntu and now announcing that he's leaving Linux world a day later because of
Canonical.

See his last few posts <https://plus.google.com/111104121194250082892/posts>

------
mahmud
Alan left Linux for a few years before, to do his MBA, and he came back :-)

<http://kerneltrap.org/node/759>

------
mtdewcmu
I think Linus's asshole-ness is probably key to Linux's success. He ought to
be considered the world's leading expert on running an open source project,
after all.

I remember running your patched kernels circa 2000. Thanks for your hard work.

------
sandeepshetty
Why do people direct comments at AC assuming he will read them here? Isn't
that a little self-centered? Wouldn't it be more appropriate to leave such
comments at the original post?

------
known
Brilliant guy.

------
linpythio
Thanks for your great work for linux and open source software,Alan Cox.

